# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  يسرني ان اكون من احد هذه العائلة الكريمة وان اكون منهم واليهم ؟؟

## باسم الفضلي

*السلام عليكم
رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير
ونسأل الله ان يتقبل من الجميع*
ويسعدني ويشرفني ان انظم الى هذه الاسرة الكريم
سائل المولى القدير ان يحفظ الجميع تحياتي وشكرا*

----------


## باسم الفضلي

*السلام عليكم
رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير
ونسأل الله ان يتقبل من الجميع
ويسعدني ويشرفني ان انظم الى هذه الاسرة الكريم
سائل المولى القدير ان يحفظ الجميع تحياتي وشكرا*

----------


## التوبي

*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته
ورمضان مبارك عليك و على الجميع
و حياك الله معنا في هذا المنتدى المتميز 
مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اهلا وسهلا فيك اخوي ورمضان كريم
ينعاد عليكم وعلينا باعمال مقبولة ان شاء الله

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك ..

وآرائك الشخصية  ..

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتك .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بك أخ ... غالي علينا ..

وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لك ..

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوك :شبكة الناصرة ..

----------


## باسم الفضلي

*السلام عليكم

الاخوة الأعزاء شكرا لكم
لفيض مشاعركم اسأل الله*
لكم كل التوفيق وشكرا لكم
تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## باسم الفضلي

*السلام عليكم

عظم الله لكم الاجر*

وشكرا لكي اخت عفاف*

تحياتي*

----------

